# Do they ever stop trying to follow you?



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I have a 5 week old rockpigeon that I've raised since it was about a week old. It's eating seeds and drinking water, but still associates me with food. I'm keeping it in a large flying area with no other birds inside, although plenty of wild birds outside. I spend about an hour every day in there. 

But every time I leave, the bird tries to follow me and fly around like crazy and this really breaks my heart. I can't let it come out - won't survive 10 min with my dogs and cats around. Will it ever stop doing this? How does other people that have raised young birds cope with this? Mid April I am going away for 2 weeks. Will the bird recognize me when I come back?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

First of all he has no other companion but you. It may see you as his mate. Best is to get a mate. 
It will recognize you do not worry. I hope you have someone watching over him/her, changing the water daily and replenishing the container with seeds. I

You should hang some mirrors on the aviary. Does he/she have a little house to shelter from cold and rain etc..

You should not let out a single pigeon even if there's no cat or dog. That's easy prey for predators , also pigeon most likely will fly away at one point ( it may or may not come back)

Adopting a mate/pigeon it's the best life for him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marina B said:


> I have a 5 week old rockpigeon that I've raised since it was about a week old. It's eating seeds and drinking water, but still associates me with food. I'm keeping it in a large flying area with no other birds inside, although plenty of wild birds outside. I spend about an hour every day in there.
> 
> But every time I leave, the bird tries to follow me and fly around like crazy and this really breaks my heart. I can't let it come out - won't survive 10 min with my dogs and cats around. Will it ever stop doing this? How does other people that have raised young birds cope with this? Mid April I am going away for 2 weeks. Will the bird recognize me when I come back?


I think he still sees you as his parent and is lonely by himself. pigeons are flock birds so he proabaly does miss you. finding another pigeon may help. he will not be sexually mature untill he or she is 4 to 6 months of age so he is not wanting or see you as a mate right now..but may in the future if he is a lone pet. I think he will remember you after two weeks time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, getting him a mate, maybe another unreleasable pigeon that someone is looking to find a home for. That would really be great, and you would be helping another pigeon who needs a home. But first, you would have to wait and see what gender he is. That or just get a female. Two females will usually get along, but not two males.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes a mate would be nice.


----------

